# Best 40-42" 1080p LED TV



## Professor X (Nov 12, 2013)

Which one is the best 40-42" LED TV in the market and why?
1. Samsung UA40F5000ARMXL
2. LG 42LN5400
3. Sony KLV-40R452A

I don't want 3D or smart TV with apps and Wi-Fi like hype features. It should have the best video as well as audio quality.


----------



## Minion (Nov 12, 2013)

Your budget?


----------



## Professor X (Nov 13, 2013)

Budget is around 50-55k


----------



## GhorMaanas (Nov 13, 2013)

Panasonic 42E6D


----------



## GhorMaanas (Nov 13, 2013)

those models you have listed follow next.


----------



## Minion (Nov 13, 2013)

+1 for panasonic.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Nov 13, 2013)

don't delay much now in pondering over. get the 42E6D as soon as possible, because the demand for it is increasing, and the present stocks are falling short to meet it. croma is trying to monopolise over the price. if you are in Mumbai/Bangalore, you can get it for ~50k.


----------



## rockfella (Feb 20, 2014)

GhorMaanas said:


> don't delay much now in pondering over. get the 42E6D as soon as possible, because the demand for it is increasing, and the present stocks are falling short to meet it. croma is trying to monopolise over the price. if you are in Mumbai/Bangalore, you can get it for ~50k.



Are you talking about this panel?

Shop for Panasonic TH-L42E6D LED LCD 42 inch (106.68 cm) at Reliance Digital


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 20, 2014)

yes, i had written about the same one.


----------

